# Wilk's Cut



## wilkinkc (Sep 28, 2020)

Hey guys thought I would start this to reference back on and see progress I am making; what works what doesn't etc. 

I have lifted on and off in the past but never as serious as I have been the last 5 months. I have been on a cut since middle or end of May. I started extremely overweight; 305. I was at the doctors office one day and when I stepped on the scale and I about s*** myself. How did I let myself get this f***ing fat.

Since that day I have changed my diet around and have been lifting 3-4 days a week. I started off unbelievably weak but I am making progress. Obviously still a long way from where I would like to be but I have made a lot of progress adding weight to lifts since I started. I have changed programs once or twice trying to find what I like.


STARTING WEIGHT (5/15/20): 305
CURRENT WEIGHT (9/28/20): 241
WEIGHT LOST AT START OF LOG: 64lbs
AGE: 34
HEIGHT: 6 FT

PROGRAM: 3 DAY (Currently on the 3rd week of this program. Tracking progress made over 8 weeks)
*WORKOUT A (Starting Weights)*
SQUAT - 3X5 (145)
BENCH - 3X5 (125)
PENDLAY ROWS - 3X8 (105)
FACE PULLS - 3X10 (40)
CALF RAISE - 2X15 (85) SUPERSET TRICEP PRESSDOWNS - 2X10 (35)

*WORKOUT B*
OVERHEAD PRESS - 3X5 (85)
DEADLIFT - 3X8 (175)
LAT PULLDOWNS - 3X8 (110)
LEG CURLS - 3X10 (120)
CURLS - 2X10 (65) SUPERSET ABWORK - 2X15 (ADD REPS EACH WEEK)


GOAL: 190-200 BODY WEIGHT. THEN ITS BULK TIME. RINSE AND REPEAT.


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 28, 2020)

DIET THIS WEEK: 1620 CALORIES

3rd week of program.
Workout B
OHP - 95
DL - 195
LAT PULL - 125
LEG CURLS - 140 +2 Reps each set
CURLS - 65 +1 Rep each set


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 29, 2020)

Cool! Welcome to the board, I'll follow along.

You've made great progress already so you must be doing some things right!


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks man I appreciate it! It's my obsession now, love it. Ready to get these last 40-50 lbs off and start focusing on putting on some muscle.


----------



## Jin (Sep 29, 2020)

Great work. At some point you’ll need to eat more. 

As a former Fat Guy, I salute you.


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Great work. At some point you’ll need to eat more.
> 
> As a former Fat Guy, I salute you.



Thanks Jin! I miss a lot of foods at times but every time the scale goes down I remind myself I'm closer to what I setout to do.


----------



## tinymk (Sep 29, 2020)

Keep working brother..


----------



## CJ (Sep 29, 2020)

Awesome job bud!

How much protein are you getting in daily?


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 29, 2020)

cj275 said:


> awesome job bud!
> 
> How much protein are you getting in daily?



170p/114c/54f


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 29, 2020)

Nice job but get that protein up!


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 29, 2020)

Impressive weight loss for sure.  I'm along for the ride.  LFG!


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks guys, the support is much appreciated!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 29, 2020)

Welcome!!! Sounds like you've made some good progress,
Keep it going!!!


----------



## Trump (Sep 29, 2020)

Wow keep doing what your doing, that’s amazing in a short space of time


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 29, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Welcome!!! Sounds like you've made some good progress,
> Keep it going!!!





Trump said:


> Wow keep doing what your doing, that’s amazing in a short space of time



Thank you guys!


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 29, 2020)

*3rd Week - WORKOUT A (2nd Workout For Week)
*
Squat - 185 
Bench - 145
Pendlay - 125
Face Pulls - 55
Calf Raises - 105
Tricept Pressdowns - 40 +2 extra reps per set. No weight added.

Was able to add weight to everything except pressdowns. I need to get a couple 2.5 lb weights so I can just move up by 5 lbs at a time on that. Got some extra reps in though, maybe hit 50 next week. I'm up 40 lbs on squat now since beginning of program (in week 3) pretty happy about that.


----------



## CJ (Sep 30, 2020)

Until you get the 2.5 lb plates, you can do double progression, which is what you did today.

1st week do 10's, 2nd week do 12's, 3rd week do 14's, 4th week up the weight and drop back down to 10's.

Or something similar, but you should get the point. Increase reps each week before increasing weight and dropping reps back down.


----------



## wilkinkc (Sep 30, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Until you get the 2.5 lb plates, you can do double progression, which is what you did today.
> 
> 1st week do 10's, 2nd week do 12's, 3rd week do 14's, 4th week up the weight and drop back down to 10's.
> 
> Or something similar, but you should get the point. Increase reps each week before increasing weight and dropping reps back down.



Ahh ok I got ya. Thank you for the tip I will roll with that, should help a lot. Will have a structured progression with it now.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 1, 2020)

Weight This Morning: 240

*Week 3 - WORKOUT A - 3rd Workout Of Week*
OHP - 95
DL - 200 (Weight increase twice this week)
LAT PULL - 130 (Weight increase twice this week)
LEG CURLS - 140 +2 Reps Each Set
CURLS - 65 +2 Reps Each Set


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 4, 2020)

Messed up last post, that was workout B.*

Week 4 - WORKOUT A - 1st Workout Of Week*
SQUAT - 200
BENCH - 150
PENDLAY ROW - 130
FACE PULLS - 55 +2 REPS PER SET (Thanks again for the idea CJ)
CALF RAISES - 135
TRICEP PRESSDOWNS - 40 +3 REPS PER SET

Weigh in tomorrow. Took fiance to Olive Garden last night, she's been wanting to go for awhile so I adjusted my food for the day to squeeze the meal in. Had chicken scampi, felt sick AF after. Came home and puked it up. Guess I can't handle that rich food anymore lol. What a waste of money


----------



## CJ (Oct 4, 2020)

That's just because Olive Garden sucks.


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 4, 2020)

Keep it up man and like what has been said... UP that protein. You should be eating ,7gr/lbs minimum imho.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 4, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> That's just because Olive Garden sucks.



I agree I’m not a fan really but she finally made me cave lol



BrotherIron said:


> Keep it up man and like what has been said... UP that protein. You should be eating ,7gr/lbs minimum imho.



Should I be figuring that off my current weight? I read I can figure it off my target weight (195lbs for me, “Ideal“ weight is lower but I’m not getting down to 180-190) since I am currently still very overweight.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 6, 2020)

*WEEK 4 - WORKOUT B - 2ND WORKOUT OF WEEK*
OHP - 95 +1rep
DL - 210
LAT PULL - 130 (no increase)
LEG CURLS - 140 +2reps
CURLS - 70

Weigh in this morning: 240


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 13, 2020)

Update - I was a smart guy last Tuesday and sacrificed my form to get my last rep in on OHP (I assume it was OHP since I broke form). Well I ended up pulling a muscle and haven’t lifted since. Finally getting a little better and hoping to be back on it by Sunday. Not swallowing my pride and lowering weight or reps cost me about a week and a half. I’m sure most of you know not to do this but I learned the hard way. Hoping someone newer like me reads this and saves themselves from making the same mistake.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 17, 2020)

Weigh in this morning 232.4. 72.6lbs down. Cut my water intake some this week and I think I’m dropping a bunch of water weight I was holding on to, pretty big loss this week. That’s my only explanation. I did lower calories by about 150 each day but that’s not enough to explain the big drop lol


----------



## Trump (Oct 17, 2020)

depends what the calories where, dropping 150g per day of carbs could see significant water weight drop 



wilkinkc said:


> Weigh in this morning 232.4. 72.6lbs down. Cut my water intake some this week and I think I’m dropping a bunch of water weight I was holding on to, pretty big loss this week. That’s my only explanation. I did lower calories by about 150 each day but that’s not enough to explain the big drop lol


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 18, 2020)

*After 1 week break because of back.


5th Week - WORKOUT A (1st Workout For Week)
*
Squat - 200 @5, 205@8, 210@7
Bench - 155@4, 145@5, 145@6
Pendlay - 140@8 3 sets
Face Pulls - 50@10, 60@10, 60@10
Calf Raises - 185@15 2 sets
Tricept Pressdowns - 40@ 10 2 sets

Added weight to almost everything except Bench & Tri pressdown. I think my break was good for me, gave me a lot of recovery time. Felt really good on all my lifts today. I need to get some more 45# plates.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 20, 2020)

*5th Week - WORKOUT B (2nd Workout For Week)*

OHP - 85@5, 85@5, 95@6 (Surprised, I thought this is what I hurt my back on but it didn't bother me too much)
DL - 215@8, 235@7, 235 @8
Wide Lat Pulldown - 140@5, 140@5, 130@9
Leg Curls - 140@8, 140@10, 140@12 (I need some 35 and 45 lb plates so I can drop a 25 and increase weight)
Curls - 72@9, 72@10
ABS


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 22, 2020)

weigh in today. 235. I knew that was too big of a dip to be legit lol. Oh well still in a good position. 




Meal prep for Thursday and Friday. Only lunch and dinner pictured. I meal prep on Sunday for Mon-Wed. Then meal prep on Wed for Thursday and Friday. I eat the same thing for 2-3 days at a time but man it’s so easy to just grab and go.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 22, 2020)

Keep up the good work, bud.


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 22, 2020)

Just saw ur log, following!


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 22, 2020)

Following now too. Pre-made portions are an awesome idea for controlling diet.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 22, 2020)

Awesome job during these uncertain times ... controlling what can and getting excellent results ... !!!


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 22, 2020)

*5th Week - Workout A - 3rd Workout Of Week*

*Squat - 215@ 5, 5, 6
Bench - 145@ 5
            155@ 5, 5
Wide Grip Row - 140@ 8, 8, 8
Face Pulls - 60@ 10, 10, 10
Calf Raises - 185@ 18, 20
Tricep Pressdowns - 40@ 12, 11*


Really happy I was able to add some weight to my bench this time. Was kind of discouraged earlier this week when I couldn't. I think I'm reaching the point where it is going to be hard to keep adding weight during such a big calorie deficit. Just trying to keep working what muscle I do have as much as I can so I lose as little as possible during this cut.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 22, 2020)

You're doing awesome man, just keep going. I am always hitting some frutrating plateau in one (or more) areas. It never ends lol.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 23, 2020)

I just hit my first plateau with bench press, was frustrating.

150 lbs x 10
155 lbs x 5, 3, 2

So I am going to be doing lifts to increase my max bench starting next week.

We can't let a little thing like weight stop us, can we?


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 25, 2020)

*6th Week - Workout B - 1st Workout Of Week*

OHP - 100@5, 95@5, 95@5
DL - 235@8, 245@8, 245@8
WG Lat Pull - 145@5, 145@5, 145@5 Was trying for 8 reps on this lift, decided to drop to 5 in hopes to keep increasing strength on it
Leg Curls - 140@10, 140@10, 115@18
Curls - 70@10, 70@10
ABS

Ready for this week. Actually excited about diet this week lol; Ham and Beans & Pork tenderloin are the lunch/dinners for the first 3 days. Will be a nice change up. Now that it's getting colder I will start incorporating chili's and things like that. Easy to make them fit in the diet just have to track everything that goes in it. Going to wait until Wednesday to do weigh in. Went out to dinner with fiance Friday (mexican food), I did really well actually. Ordered Fajitas and only used one tortilla, ate rest with fork. I did F*CK some chips and salsa up though!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 25, 2020)

Can't pass up the chips and salsa at a good Mexican joint uf they make them good


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 25, 2020)

Hell yeah man, this place makes the best salsa I’ve had and the chips are always fresh too.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 27, 2020)

*6th Week - Workout A - 2nd Workout Of Week*

Squat - 220@5, 225@5 x2 sets
Bench - 160@5 x3 sets
Row - 145@8 x 3 sets
Facepulls - 65@10, 60@10 x2 sets
Tricep Pressdown - 40@14 x 2 sets
Calf Raises - 185@20 x2 sets


Weigh in 235. Weight hasn't moved this week. Carb intake has been a little higher than normal. Hopefully after a few days or normal intake I will see some go. 

As embarassing as it is to post here is a picture of before starting my cut at my heaviest.




These are tonight. 70 lb difference.




Still a long way to go but extremely motivating looking at the difference here. LFG!


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2020)

That's a helluva change so far!!!  :32 (19):


----------



## Jin (Oct 27, 2020)

Dayum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 28, 2020)

That is a big change wilk.  You should be proud.  Great work brother.  I look forward to seeing your continued progress.  Keep at it, bro!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 28, 2020)

Fukk yea dude keep grinding :32 (9):


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 28, 2020)

Man that is awesome! Keep up the hard work!


----------



## PZT (Oct 28, 2020)

Be proud of what you have accomplished. Very small percentage of people have been where you were and made it to where you are now.


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 30, 2020)

*6th Week - Workout B - 3rd/Final Workout Of Week
*
*OHP - 95@5 X3 sets
DL - 245@5 X3 sets
WG Lat Pull - 145@5 x3 sets
Leg Curls - 125@10,12,15
Curls - 70@10 x2 sets
ABS*

Kind of disappointed in myself. I didn't do normal rep range on everything, I just did 3 sets of 5 on everything. Didn't sleep well the night before, didn't feel like working out at all but I made myself. Glad I did when it was done.

*Weigh In: 231 - It's coming along*


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 31, 2020)

Not much going on yet today so did meal prep a day ahead. 

Mon-Wed

Breakfast
-3 eggs
-2 sausage links

Snack
-Protein Bar

Lunch
SALAD
-Spinnach
-Brocolli
-Cauliflower
-Green Pepper
-2 tbsp ranch
-Slice of bread
-Chicken

Snack Preworkout
-Whey Scoop

Dinner
-ground turkey
-black beans


An easy way to do eggs for four days is crack them all in a bowl. Whisk them up. Spray a glass baking dish. Pour in eggs. Bake 10-15 minutes at 400. Divide in 4. Boom. Grab and go. I’m all about easy.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 1, 2020)

That's pretty cool with the eggs.


----------



## wilkinkc (Nov 1, 2020)

Yeah it’s really easy. I’ll usually sauté some onion and green pepper or kale up then add it in. It really helps me while cutting to have all meals during the week prepped and ready to go. Weekends I kind of just take it one meal at a time and just watch overall calories for the day.


----------



## wilkinkc (Nov 1, 2020)

*Week 7 - Workout A - 1st Workout Of Week

Squat - 235@5 - 3 Sets
Bench - 165@5, 165@3, 160@5, 160@5
Row - 150@8 - 3 Sets
Face Pulls - 70@10 - 3 Sets
Tricep Pressdowns - 45@10 - 2 Sets
Single Leg Calf Raises - 90@until hurts too bad - 2 Sets*


Have been waiting on a restock of the plates I bought to come in, but finally got crafty today to increase tricep pressdowns. Used some velcro bands I had with some 1 inch dumbbell plates lol.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 1, 2020)

wilkinkc said:


> Have been waiting on a restock of the plates I bought to come in, but finally got crafty today to increase tricep pressdowns. Used some velcro bands I had with some 1 inch dumbbell plates lol.



Innovative!


----------



## PZT (Nov 2, 2020)

much safer than shit I use to do when I worked out at home with a short bar. lol.


----------

